# leüt valakit



## Encolpius

Helló, problémám van más nyelvre lefordítani még szótár segítségével is a magyar leütni szót olyan értelemben, hogy valakit egy nehéz tárggyal gonosz céllal fejre ütéssel a földre kényszerít.  Persze ez csak az én definícióm, mert még az értlemező szótár sem határozza meg ilyen pontosan a jelentést. Szerintem a fejre ütéssel van baj, mert ha nem a fejre töténik az ütés, akkor az *elüt *valakit igével lehet összekeverni. (attól tartok más nyelvekben nincs különbség elüt-leüt között) Röviden, van ötlet, hogy lehetne lefordítani *angolra *ezt a mondatot: az öregembert leütötték és kirabolták az utcán. Persze a szótárban megtaláltam a knock down és strike down igét, de szerintem a "the old man has been knocked down and robbed in the street" nem az igazi. Persze az angolban van a "to mug" ige, de ott meg nem hiszem, hogy leütik az embert, csak megtámadják. Hálás köszönet. Enc.


----------



## Olivier0

Eszembe jut franciául _assommer_ / angolul _stun_, de ez talán inkább _kiüt_.
Más mondatkörnyezetben a _leüt _nem feltétlenül olyan erős, pl. leüt egy billentyűt.
-- Olivier


----------



## Encolpius

Köszi!! Nagyon hasznos a francia szó, mely szótár szerinti jelentése: megöl (*agyonüt*) vagy majdnem megöl egy embert, állatot egy nehéz tárgy vagy erős ütés által. Ezáltal én is eljutotam az angol(és egy másik általam keresett nyelv): stun, knock out, knock uncouncious, knock cold, daze, kayo, zonk out igékhez....most már csak az a kérdés, melyik használatos az angolban....


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem ott lehet a gond, hogy míg a magyarban a *vkit leütni *jelentheti azt, hogy az illető elvesztette az eszméletét vagy csak cselekvésképtelenné vált az ütéstől (összeesett) - de még ez sem biztos, lehet, hogy csak én értelmezem így -, ezt az angol egy szóval nem tudja kifejezni. 
Ha az adott példamondatodban az öreg ember eszméletét vesztette az ütéstől, akkor lehet a *knock out*/*unconscious* az angol megfelelő, de ha csak összeesett a csapás alatt, akkor *knock down*. (Viszont a jó hír: nem a fejre ütéssel van a gond ezek szerint!)

A _stun_, _daze_ semmiképpen nem jó ilyen szituációra.


----------



## Akitlosz

Ha leütnek valakit, például az utcán, akkor az *knock out* az angolban. Ezt kell használni a leírt esetre.

The old man was knocked out and robbed in the street.

Szerintem.

Tele van a youtube ilyen videókkal sajnos és mindenhol a knock outot használják, ilyen nevű "_játék_" is terjedőben van sajnos Amerikában és Londonban. Pusztán szórakozásból leütik az utcán az embereket.


----------



## MSZ

Akitlosz said:


> Ha leütnek valakit, például az utcán, akkor az *knock out* az angolban. Ezt kell használni a leírt esetre.
> 
> The old man was knocked out and robbed in the street.
> 
> Szerintem.
> 
> Tele van a youtube ilyen videókkal sajnos és mindenhol a knock outot használják, ilyen nevű "_játék_" is terjedőben van sajnos Amerikában és Londonban. Pusztán szórakozásból leütik az utcán az embereket.


(Északamerikai) angol azt mondaná: "knocked to the ground". Lásd, szintén: "I fell to the ground (while walking)" = "(mentemben) elestem".


----------

